# Approximate mature weight?



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Just wondering if there is a way of estimating the approximate weight a pup will be when matured?

My boy is 13.1kg (28.8 pounds) at exactly 14 weeks of age so intrigued to know how big he could end up!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

How much did mom and dad weigh? A general way to estimate is males tend to be closer to their dads weight while females tend to be closer to moms weight. It's not exact but it's a good guestimate. I've always been told they could go 5-10lbs either side of mom and dads weight. 

Shasta's mom weighed about 67lbs. Shasta weighs in at 75lbs and she's in great body condition.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Bega,
I have been tracking this with a number of Working Dog puppys, a couple of my own and a couple with Breeders, plus the past history of about a dozen.. Yours sounds on the large size. With the larger Working Dogs, that here in Australia for Police, PPD, Herding sorts, Working sorts, the lines that are over 100 lbs seem to run about a kilo a week of age as pups.. 

I am tracking a number of pups in two lines, as I am going to breed them.. When big enough they are not challenged by Dingos and wild dogs, and can not only be quite intimidating to people when i am out alone camping, but also can protect my calves. Size matters here. Anyway, the brother of my Alpha bitch to be from a 48 kg Police Dog mother and a 53 kg PPD dog of distinction, of a previous litter is 50 kg, now leaned down to 48 kg in better fitness. He was on the big side, I think the Breeder told me he was 25 kg at 20 weeks.

Now Caesar, "Wolf Caesar" is a fairly lean puppy, you cannot fatten one up as it is bad for them and their joints, but a fairly normal puppy build, 14 weeks, 14 kg, up to say 25 weeks to 25 kg and over, and you are likely to have a very large GSD at 90-100 kg, and a few inches taller that Show Dog standards. You cannot count on any of that if the puppy is fat, and it is bad for him if he is.. 

Right now Caesar, my Alpha Male to be after Dakota expires, is 24 weeks old and 30 kg... He will be around the 100 lb mark. Right now he is lean, looks like a skinny tall teenager, and he is about as tall as the average Show Dog now but only 24 weeks. I estimate slower growth on the RAW diet, and he will be pretty big.. If he fills out solid he will be in the 45-50 kg area, and maybe 3 inches to 4 inches taller than the maximum male Show Dog standards here in Australia. 

I hope I have been a help to you...

Here was "Wolf Caesar" at about 20 weeks (black one), with my two Show Dog sorts. They are over maximum allowable Show Dog height by about 2" on the Male Dakota the black and tan saddle back...



And here he is playing with a Red Sable Show Dog Standard Bitch, at about 20 weeks...


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, unsure what mum and dad weigh, a friend owns mum so i could find out about her but the stud dog is not local but i know he is a good size boy. Will attach a photo of each below just so you can see.

Xander is certainly not a fat puppy, he's lean but solid which is where i think the weight comes from. Im being careful not to over feed him but not to deprive him of enough either for the sake of his joints etc cos by god they are huge!! 

Here's mum









And dad


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dad looks to be a standard sized male, though on the thicker side. Mom, I would guess falls into the standard as well. Both are beautiful.


----------

